# What happens when fin rot reaches the body?



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

My betta has super serious fin rot and I'm really scared its going to reach his body any day now. I can see the difference in his fins when I wake up in the morning. Yesterday, the fin rot took over 1/2 of his fins and its taken a few more mm since I woke up. I'm trying desperately to stop it, but its so aggressive that I don't know if I can.

How long does my betta have once the fin rot reaches his body? I'm thinking since its super aggressive he might only have a few days left. What will happen once it reaches his body? Is he going to be in pain?

If the fin rot goes on his body, what should I do? I'm already doing everything I can to stop it, but if that doesn't work, should I just leave him there to rot to death? It makes me so sad to see him and know that these might be his last few days and that he could be in pain. Is there anything I can do to make it easier for him if it gets to the point where he's going to die?


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

My betta has body rot. I just started treating him 2 days ago with Triple Sulfa, and it doesn't seem to have progressed at all, but I have no idea if he will actually get better or not. He is eating but obviously having trouble swimming and all in all looks pretty sad still. 

I'll follow this thread to see any advice, my poor guy needs all the help he can get too.


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

Once it reaches his body, he will have body rot and his body will start rotting from the outside resulting in death if not treated. If you havent already, get him on some good medication! Give him 100% water changes daily! Tis will be easier if you move him to a hospital tank.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes, I'm moving him into a 1 gallon QT with 100% daily water changes and I am going to use bottled water for him since my tap water has 1ppm ammonia. I will treat him with Triple Sulfa. If it does progress to body rot, is it still possible to save him?


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

Im not entirely sure, but i do believe that you can, but he wont be the same, his finnage wont be as beautiful and depending on how bad the body rot was he may swim weird


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Do you have a picture? If he is loosing alot of fin in a short period of time - like a few hours or overnight - it may not be fin rot, he may be bitting his fins. Normal fin rot dosen't usually move THAT quickly. However there are a few diseases that can be mistaken for fin rot.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Well it seemed like he lost half his tail almost overnight. It was just gone when I went to feed him the next morning. Today though it hasn't gotten any worse and I'm going to begin intense treatment. This has happened several times where he's had dramatic tail loss during the night, but it was never even close to this bad. It hasn't reached his body yet, so I'm hoping that he still has a chance for full recovery.


----------

